# Vauxhall Vectra-B GSi



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Vauxhall Vectra-B GSi

Mick was waiting for me at just after 7.00 this morning, for his Vectra's paintwork polishing. Mick had gone as far as he could, caring for his car by hand with Autoglym Super Resin Polish.

The Vectra as it arrived, in my favourite colour - Black.-









Apart from a layer of dust, the Vectra looking ok-









Rinsed off the dust, then mixed up a bucket of Meguiar's Shampoo Plus, filled a rinse bucket, and loaded up the Eurow wash mitt-









Using a careful wash technique, and rinsing the Eurow out well as we washed, the bucket of mitt rinse water ended up looking like this -









We treated the inner arches and wheels to a coat of Meguiar's All Purpose Cleaner while washing the bodywork down. Tommy rinsing them -









Into the polish shop, and dried off with a Meguiar's Water Magnet, with a spritzing of Meguiar's Last Touch. The Vectra dried and ready for inspection -









A few swirls -









A few scratches -









More worryingly, the white spots visible in the picture is overspray, the whole car covered in a mixture of overspray, and industrial fallout-









Due to me not expecting the industrial fallout, I didn't have a Finish Kare Decon Kit with me, so we had to make the best of a good aggressive claying session. Using Opti Elasti clay, and Meguiar's bodyshop aggressive clay where needed, we successfully removed over 95% of the fallout, with only the minimum of marring caused.

Then time to polish -









Doing double sets per section, with Menz IP and LC orange pads. Working each 2nd set longer than the first, and with different pressure, to get the paintwork as ready for Last Step Protection as possible. All andom isolated scratches removed with the 4" LC orange spot pads, and IP. The bumpers / spoilers were scoured 'defect free with Menz PG on yellow 4" LC spot pads, before the gloss restored with IP .

This is the finish we were getting after Menz IP by Orange LC pad -









To remove the inevitable haze from the IP, and deepen the gloss , I prefer to use Meguiar's #9 swirl remover. This leaving the finish looking like this -









We applied a coat of Chemical Guy's M Tech Nano Seal - My favourite sealant at the moment. While this cured, cleaned the glass with Meguiar Glass Cleaner concentrate.

Wiped down the CG's M Tech, with some new Pakshak ultrplushes from Clean and Shiny, then Mick applied a coat of Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Wax-









The afters -

















































































Me- tired after this 10 hour detail -


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb as ever mate :thumb:

Tired? Looked like you were more of a 'director' lol


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Aewsome work Steve the Vectra looks really nice, i love black :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Tired? Looked like you were more of a 'director' lol


Cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I think you get a better finish with IP on a cutting pad than I do with FP11 on a polishing pad, awesome!

Dave


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

its funny but as soon as you see the 'L200 Steve ' name under the thread you know your in for a treat, top work mate


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks great - any idea what the car tomorrow's going to be like? Looking forward to seeing a bit of mastery at work!


----------



## panholio (Apr 22, 2006)

The first "afters" pic is outrageous!! Shinier than a shiny motherflunker!!!!!!

Can't wait for us to go to work on mine Steve next month!


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

182_blue said:


> its funny but as soon as you see the 'L200 Steve ' name under the thread you know your in for a treat, top work mate


Thats just what i think mate :thumb:


----------



## v6mick (Apr 22, 2006)

cheers steve your a life saver and a car saver cheers buddy


----------



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

Great job steve! 
You never tell us what the owners reaction is when they see their better than new looking cars.
Ha! Just realized they are there with you.


----------



## In a state (Mar 20, 2006)

Woow!

The wife has the exact same car and colour albeit an estate.

Now I know what to do!

Top job Steve!!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Spanking job, 

although the first pics looked good,

The ones after polishing in the shop are something else WOW!!

A very well "Directed" detail there Steve:thumb:  

Well done Tommy you seem to be picking the pc up like a pro:buffer: :thumb: .

Ant


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

holy moly, nearly fell off my chair after looking at the first after shot - looks mint!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

scobe said:


> Great job steve!
> You never tell us what the owners reaction is when they see their better than new looking cars.
> Ha! Just realized they are there with you.


It's more fun watching their faces as the polishing stages reach completion. That's half the fun of the detail:thumb:


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

The weekends wouldn't be the same now without sitting down with a cup of coffee and digesting L200 Steve's Saturday details.
Top work, as always.


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

You did say it was gonna be a long day this one Steve  Looks like it was worth it though!

Did you get my msg btw?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

D-an-W said:


> You did say it was gonna be a long day this one Steve  Looks like it was worth it though!
> 
> Did you get my msg btw?


Cheers Dan.

I got your message towards the end of the day. Hope the backs better soon mate. You did miss out on the Chicken and Chips though:lol:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Cheers Dan.
> 
> I got your message towards the end of the day. Hope the backs better soon mate. You did miss out on the Chicken and Chips though:lol:


Dad says hi Steve and did Tommy remeber the salt this time  :thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> Dad says hi Steve and did Tommy remeber the salt this time  :thumb:


Tommy is - Mr Miracle Detail (It's a miracle if you get any salt on your chips:lol: )


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Tommy is - Mr Miracle Detail (It's a miracle if you get any salt on your chips:lol: )


LMAO :lol: one of these days Steve we will have to get up to see you seeing as i'm now on the mend mate it would be a good day :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking fantastic Steve and Tommy. That industrial fallout did look bad.


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Tommy thinks you say put plenty of salt on the *Chip* :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Poor Tommy needs a kneeling pad lol!! Go on treat him!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Awsome shine, and a fantiastic write up. Lovely looking car! I think the VectraBs are very handsome looking cars and they look super when detailed to a high standard! Nice work! :thumb:


----------



## gary (Feb 25, 2006)

wow,what can you say apart from stunning job steve!:thumb:


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

excellent work steve must say i think black is starting to become my favorite colour in a car because the shine that it creates when detailed right


----------



## Bro (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice one guys, thats amazing what you managed to do with that fallout and scratches!!! Awesome result:thumb: Thats one nice vec you got there buddy, iam also a vec b gsi owner, mines is a titainium saloon and would love to get a finish like that on mine for the show season coming:driver: are you involved in any vauxhall clubs buddy???


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

amazing, simply amazing!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve once again amazing. just ordered a bottle of the sealant. was good meeting with ya last sunday i really cant belive that vectra it looks absolutely terrific


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning top drawer work again from the maestro. Fab!!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Stunning, looks fantastic great shots of your work.


----------



## chowy (Apr 24, 2006)

Great job Steve! 
Is that your wharehouse that you use? 
It must be great to have somewhere with space to be able to detail.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Another fantastic detail session - car looks so good.

Great beading shots too!


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi steve, that was a nice read - after the first 'befores' i imagined that you would have a hard job - looks like the IP is extremley effective.

I bought some myself and its so good.

Hows the new land aquisition coming off?

Matt


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great detail Steve, the 'story boards' of the details are as much a driver as the detail results now....

Mick- next time you rinse the wheels can you keep your eyes open so you can see what you are doing? lol ;-)

Iain


----------



## joe (Jan 2, 2006)

Fantastic detail! 

That car looks brand new! Great work! 

What a shame it had to rain as it was run out of the workshop!


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow the car looks super glossy.


----------



## v6mick (Apr 22, 2006)

cheers guys i am a member of vectra-sport.com



Bro said:


> Nice one guys, thats amazing what you managed to do with that fallout and scratches!!! Awesome result:thumb: Thats one nice vec you got there buddy, iam also a vec b gsi owner, mines is a titainium saloon and would love to get a finish like that on mine for the show season coming:driver: are you involved in any vauxhall clubs buddy???


----------

